# Any rescues/breeders in south texas area?



## LogiLovesRats (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been googling around trying to find a rescue or breeder near Corpus Christi, but I can't seem to find any active ones. The best I can find is one in Houston and one in Austin ?.This seems odd to me, since Texas is so big, so I figured I might as well ask haha


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

The only TX rescue I know is Central TX Rat Rescue, in Austin (which is probably the one you are referencing). You could always send them an email and see if they have any fosters in your area or if they know of any other rescues.  Good luck!


----------

